# U.S. Marines react to switch from M16 to M4



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

U.S. Marines react to switch from M16 to M4 - UPI.com


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Bout time.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

This 5.56 and plastic stuff is all just a fad. 

They'll wise up and come back to the 7.62 and the M-14 one day. You watch!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Surprised, for the sake of logistics, they have not done this already.


----------

